# ponds



## michgundog

I would like to dig out a pond on property that I own, do any of you know of any DNR laws regarding digging of ponds. It will benefit wildlife in the area, I just don't want to get my hopes up, pay for an excavator only to be slapped with some huge fine. Thanks for your input.


----------



## slowpoke

michgundog said:


> I would like to dig out a pond on property that I own, do any of you know of any DNR laws regarding digging of ponds. It will benefit wildlife in the area, I just don't want to get my hopes up, pay for an excavator only to be slapped with some huge fine. Thanks for your input.


That's what I did. I don't remember what department I was sent to but I had to get a soil erosion permit. Might ask where to get a soil erosion permit. They should tell you what all the rules and regulations are. My pond is 1& 1/3 acre. If I remember right if I would have dug a pond under 1/2 acre in my county and was not in a wet land area I didn't need a permit. Good luck.


----------



## Chromedoggy

I had a 30ft round pond that I had expanded and the contractor advised no permit required. I would check with the county and township.
Dennis Marshal in Stockbridge does a great job at a fair price


----------



## Fishbomb

If your property is in the Saginaw Bay watershed, you can actually get grants to dig a pond or ponds. They have to fit certain criteria for controlling runoff and creating a wetlands buffer zone. I friend did this in Sanilac County. He is gone to Florida for the winter so I can't call him up and ask him which agency it was he worked with, DNR, soil extension, US Fish & Wildlife, etc. You could do a search online for goverment grants for digging ponds used for soil erosion control. Good luck.


----------



## michgundog

Fishbomb said:


> If your property is in the Saginaw Bay watershed, you can actually get grants to dig a pond or ponds. They have to fit certain criteria for controlling runoff and creating a wetlands buffer zone. I friend did this in Sanilac County. He is gone to Florida for the winter so I can't call him up and ask him which agency it was he worked with, DNR, soil extension, US Fish & Wildlife, etc. You could do a search online for goverment grants for digging ponds used for soil erosion control. Good luck.


This property is in the sag. bay watershed in fact it's part of the kawkawlin river watershed as well. If I could get a grant, that would be great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fishbomb

I wish I could remember the agency he worked with but I can't. I would try contacting your local soil conservation district office and see if they can help. His property was near but not bordering the Cass River. If the program is still funded you should qualify. Send me a PM if you do windup doing this and I can get you the name of his pond excavator. I know he was real happy with all the work the guy did for him. Good luck!


----------



## Fishbomb

What my buddy did was have 4 ponds dug. Two of them are shallow, seasonal type ponds that are designed to hold water in times of excessive runoff. They are all in sucession to each other. These two shallow (wetlands) ponds feed a third, much deeper, very nice pond my bud is going to build a house on. The last pond is fed by this one to hold exceesive overflow from all three, it has two levels of outflow in case of extreme precipitation events. He has also planted hundreds of trees and shrubs and put in some native grasses too. Pretty sure he got grant money for these too. He has 40 acres but is only doing this on about 20 as he wants to keep crops in the other 20.


----------



## riverman

Chromedoggy said:


> I had a 30ft round pond that I had expanded and the contractor advised no permit required. I would check with the county and township.
> Dennis Marshal in Stockbridge does a great job at a fair price


Dennis did my pond years back. Highly recomended.


----------



## kjpenka1

What do you think is the smallest reasonable size for a pond that you hope will support some sort of native fish population? I've heard you will spend more money renting equipment etc. to dig a pond yourself, but if it was so small as to be hand dug, that sounds like the cheapest way to go.


----------



## tedshunter

Fishbomb said:


> What my buddy did was have 4 ponds dug. Two of them are shallow, seasonal type ponds that are designed to hold water in times of excessive runoff. They are all in sucession to each other. These two shallow (wetlands) ponds feed a third, much deeper, very nice pond my bud is going to build a house on. The last pond is fed by this one to hold exceesive overflow from all three, it has two levels of outflow in case of extreme precipitation events. He has also planted hundreds of trees and shrubs and put in some native grasses too. Pretty sure he got grant money for these too. He has 40 acres but is only doing this on about 20 as he wants to keep crops in the other 20.


Well well, look who came out of the woodwork


----------



## michgundog

kjpenka1 said:


> What do you think is the smallest reasonable size for a pond that you hope will support some sort of native fish population? I've heard you will spend more money renting equipment etc. to dig a pond yourself, but if it was so small as to be hand dug, that sounds like the cheapest way to go.


I would like it large enough to be able to hunt ducks. I have a large area to do this in the middle of what is a real wet existing swamp.


----------



## kjpenka1

That sounds great that you can get grants and stuff. I live by the Kawkalin River and was always told if i overturned the land anywhere near it the higher authorities would have me in jail:yikes:


----------



## Super Yooper

You need to meet with someone from the DEQ, you need a permit from them and also one from the local soil conservation district. The DEQ should come out and look at the area you are wanting to dig. Anything under 5 acres in MI is considered a pond and you should be fine. The one problem you might have is that if its wet there already and they deem it a wetland the permitting might be a bit stricter but it all depends on the lay of the land the DEQ and soil conservation personnel that look at your property. Oh, and you need to be 500 feet from an existing waterway.


----------



## Jay88118

I was told in Lenawee County that you only need a permit if within so far of an existing waterway, i.e. drain, ditch, etc.

Jay


----------



## ignatiusmael

Hello,
Construction Guidelines for ponds:
1.*Size: *Wildlife will use all sizes of wetland, but bigger is usually better. In building a pond for waterfowl, consider a minimum size of 2500 square feet.Larger, irregularly shaped ponds are preferred.
2. *Shoreline features:*A pond that has an irregular shoreline and many points and bays is more attractive to waterfowl and most other wildlife than a dugout with a straight shoreline. Plan your dugout to have as much shoreline as possible.
3. *Spoil:* Excavating a pond means you end up with a lot of soil removed from the dugout; this is called "spoil". When excavating in an existing wetland, remove the spoil from the wetland. Placing the spoil in the wetland can trigger the need for a permit.


----------



## Treeplanter

Sounds like a good plan and some good advice.


----------



## MackDog

I know this isnt my thread but it is something I am interested in also. I just purchased 50 acres, of which about 30 of it is swamp. It has a creek that runs through it that i was told was dug out years ago to drain area farms. The creek opens up on my property and becomes swampy and grassy so much that it is difficult to find the actual creek. I would like to dig a pond(s) that attaches to the creek, and possibly dig out the creek. I believe the area is wetlands. Is this something I could get done if i jump through the right hoops? Also is the heavy equipment necessary able to operate in a swampy area, approx. 1 foot standing water? Any help appreciated.


----------



## A-plus

Any earth change activity within 500 feet of a lake, river, pond (do not remember size requirement offhand for this), or stream will require a soil erosion permit from whichever agency issues these in your area. It could be the county building and zoning office, county soil conservation district office, city, township, etc., though usually handled at the county level for more rural areas.

The wetland laws have been undergoing some slight changes this year, so you will have to check with the local DEQ/DNR office to see what permits will be required for your pond. The standard definition of a wetland is any area which supports wetland vegetation and consistently has water within one foot of the surface for two weeks during the growing season. If such a wetland is within 500 feet of, or has a surface connection to, a lake, river, stream or pond (one acre of surface area or greater) it is a regulated wetland and will require permits before causing significant disturbance to the soils or drainage patterns.

These are rather simplified guidelines, but should help you determine your likely situation. There are often assistance programs and grants available to help property owners through various agencies. You may want to check with your local MSU extension and/or NRCS office for the most current options.


----------



## A-plus

Forgot to add in my previous post, if the wetland area is five acres or larger in size, it is a regulated wetland regardless of nearby surface water.


----------



## blacklight

you must secure the necessary permits first, before going to digg a pond.


----------

